# Who makes the best light bar



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guys who makes the best light bar or mini light bar, Whelen, Code 3 , Ecco, Sho-Me etc, LED or Strobe, I know it is a loaded question but I am in the market for a new light. I do have a 18 inch Sho-Me LED light bar and I have sent the light back three time because of burned out lights. The light is only 3 years old. IT IS A PIECE OF ****. I ended up buying a ecco single strobe it works great just want some bigger and brighter. Are the newer LED better, just scared to buy another LED if I am going to have the same problem.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Led's is the way to go...youmjust got old technology and or a lemon of a bar. Most are supposed to be rated for many hours of use.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got the Off Sound mini pinnacle. Love it! Check out Strobes n More. They sponser plowsite. Happy plowing!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

BIGGB9;1358206 said:


> Hey guys who makes the best light bar or mini light bar, Whelen, Code 3 , Ecco, Sho-Me etc, LED or Strobe, I know it is a loaded question but I am in the market for a new light. I do have a 18 inch Sho-Me LED light bar and I have sent the light back three time because of burned out lights. The light is only 3 years old. IT IS A PIECE OF ****. I ended up buying a ecco single strobe it works great just want some bigger and brighter. Are the newer LED better, just scared to buy another LED if I am going to have the same problem.


well go buy china lightbars i hear they are the best money for the buck .... LOL ive dealt with WHELEN for 14 yrs ..... mini edge mini patriot mini liberty .. and now i have a full size justice ... cant beat the price and warranty .... just my .002


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes WHELEN all the way quality built plus ussmileyflag


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If you really want the best, I'd say Whelen is the only way to fly. You are going to pay a bit more, but you trully get what you pay for.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

whelen, federal signal, code 3. Someone says whelen but the other 2 are just as good truley. Look for a good deal, otherwise you say you want "best" then expect to pay 15 hundred at best. Lowest.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Whelen Liberty is one of the best bars in my opinion. They are time tested and overall one of the brightest bars with lots of features.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Whelen 

Whelen is the Only MFG to get the Full made in the USA label


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1358505 said:


> Yes WHELEN all the way quality built plus ussmileyflag


X2 for Whelen.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok I am going with a whelen I will be putting it on a back rack now what light would you guys pick the whelen mini liberty super led light bar or the whelen full size liberty light bar I can not decide.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

WHELEN WHELEN WHELEN. mini liberty or mini responder if you want to spend a little less


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BIGGB9;1359605 said:


> Ok I am going with a whelen I will be putting it on a back rack now what light would you guys pick the whelen mini liberty super led light bar or the whelen full size liberty light bar I can not decide.


I have a responder and they are awesome bars. If you can afford the liberty don't hesitate. Simply amazing.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

That full size liberty is bad ass but is it over kill.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i will try and post a video of my mini liberty tomorrow. if i can remember!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BIGGB9;1359647 said:


> That full size liberty is bad ass but is it over kill.


Haha it sure is, mini liberty or responder.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok I am going with the mini liberty There is no need for me to look like a tow truck anyway LOL I do only plow snow. If anyone has any pics and videos I would love to see them. Thanks for every ones input.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BIGGB9;1359751 said:


> Ok I am going with the mini liberty There is no need for me to look like a tow truck anyway LOL I do only plow snow. If anyone has any pics and videos I would love to see them. Thanks for every ones input.


You'll be very happy with that, local ff has one on his truck and it's pretty slick. Wish I had video for you.


----------

